# Suche gutes Rallyspiel



## HolySh!t (2. September 2010)

Also ich suche nen richtiges Rallyspiel, nich son Dirt2 in dem man mehr so X-Games Zeugs macht unso.
Also das Spiel sollte ne einigermaßen gute Grafik haben. Das is aber eher zweitrangig, Spielspaß geht vor!
Nich zu leicht.
Schadenmodell bieten und am liebsten noch mit WRC Lizenz

Ich hatte da an Dirt1 gedacht, aber hab kein Plan wie das so is.
Wär nett wenn jmd mal so schreibt wie´s ist.


----------



## facehugger (2. September 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ich hatte da an Dirt1 gedacht, aber hab kein Plan wie das so is.
> Wär nett wenn jmd mal so schreibt wie´s ist.


Da denkst du schon mal nicht falsch. Ist zwar schon ne kleine Ewigkeit her, seit ich das gezockt hab, ich kann es dir aber wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Razor2408 (2. September 2010)

Im Oktober kommt ein >*neues WRC-Spiel*< raus mit offizieller Lizenz
ansonsten ist >*Richard Burns Rally*< sehr gut, dafür schwer weil simulations-lastig
oder auch >*Xpand Rally*< welches grafisch nicht schlecht ist und eine gute Mischung aus Arcade/Sim


----------



## Mister HighSetting (2. September 2010)

Colin McRae 1 und 2 sehen heute aber schon eher betagt aus. Ich kann dir Colin McRae 4 empfehlen. Es sieht heute noch anständig aus (vor allem die Autos), bietet ein richtig gutes Schadensmodell, und die Fahrphysik ist für meine Begrifffe hervorragend, weil es hier noch tatsächlich einen gewaltigen Unterschied macht ob man auf nasser,verschneiter,staubiger....Straße fährt. Einstellmöglichkeiten gibts auch genug. Auch schön und heute nicht mehr selbstverständlich: Sehr viel abwechslungsreiche und unterschiedliche Strecken.Es geht von eis und schnee über staub,schotter asphalt.....alles dabei. Also ich kanns nur empfehlen.(Colin McRae 3 und 5 dürften auch nicht viel anderes sein hab ich aber nie gespielt).


----------



## NuTSkuL (2. September 2010)

kurz udn schmerzlos:
hab sowol dirt 1 als auch 2 gespielt und sind beide einfach genial! am besten mit schönen controller oder lenkrad, dann gehts richtig ab


----------



## HolySh!t (2. September 2010)

Ok.
Dirt1 und Colin McRae 3, 4 und 5 hören sich schonmal gut an.
Saug mir grade die Demo zu Dirt.
Richard Burns is mir nen bissle zu schwer 
Das WRC Spiel werd ich auf jedenfall im Auge behalten 

Danke bis jz.


----------



## Chron-O-John (3. September 2010)

Wenn du ein Lenkrad hast kannst RBR mit etwas übung schon ganz gut beherrschen. Es hat auch eine recht gute "Rally-Schule" da lernt man einiges. Am anfang schon fordernd, aber wenn man den dreh mal raus hat sehr lustig zu spielen.


----------



## sensitron (3. September 2010)

RBR ist auch jedenfall sehr nice, aber auch schwer, wie gesagt. Ich hab teilweise schon in der Rallye-Fahrschule 50 Versuche gebraucht um z.b. das Auto übersteuernd um die Kurve zu driften ohne den Weg zu verlassen


----------



## HolySh!t (3. September 2010)

Ich hab RBR auf der Xbox schon gespielt und da wars schon recht schwer.
Leider hab ich nur ne Tasta, aber ich kann recht gut mit Tasta Rennspiele fahren.
Dirt2 Grid Shift, bei allen konnte/kann ich immer gut mithalten im MP


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. September 2010)

Vrally 3


----------



## HolySh!t (3. September 2010)

Hab ich auf PS2, is auch nich schlecht


----------



## burns (4. September 2010)

Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Lenkrad hast kannst RBR mit etwas übung schon ganz gut beherrschen. Es hat auch eine recht gute "Rally-Schule" da lernt man einiges. Am anfang schon fordernd, aber wenn man den dreh mal raus hat sehr lustig zu spielen.




Es gibt nix tolleres als an der Haftungsgrenze mit Gas & Bremse spielend durch die Kurven zu fliegen ... klappt zwar nicht immer, aber wenn dann fetzts!


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

DiRT 1 soll richtig gut sein, hab ich allerdings nie gespielt. DiRT2 geht eher in Richtung Arcade.


----------



## HolySh!t (4. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> DiRT 1 soll richtig gut sein, hab ich  allerdings nie gespielt. DiRT2 geht eher in Richtung Arcade.



So die Demo hat mir gefallen von Dirt1, ich werde mir sehr wahrscheinlich kaufen.
Dirt2 hab ich schon 2mal durch gespielt. War sehr geil, aber nich so wirklich Rally.

RBR, werde ich mir mal ausleihen um zu testen wie´s so is, habs nur mal auf ner Xbox gezockt und nach 5min verzweifelt den Controller weggeschmissen

Edit: Zu RBR gibbet auch ne Demo uiui.


----------



## burns (5. September 2010)

Also RBR mit Controller oder Keyboard kannste knicken 
Hab mir damals extra wegen dem Game (der Demo) ein Lenkrad gekauft und es nicht bereut


----------



## HolySh!t (5. September 2010)

burns schrieb:


> Also RBR mit Controller oder Keyboard kannste knicken
> Hab mir damals extra wegen dem Game (der Demo) ein Lenkrad gekauft und es nicht bereut


Jo hab ich gemerkt 
Mal gucken, wenn ich mir mal ne Lenkrad zulege, werde ich es mir sofort holen


----------



## marvin96 (21. September 2010)

Dirt 2 bietet halt eine unüberbietbahre grafik. Bald kommt ja dirt 3 raus hoffentlich ist es nicht
konsolenoptimiert. Dirt 2  läuft auch auf der sehr guten ati tadeon hd 5770 + mit max
details.

ps: Dirt 2 hat zwa was mit x-games zu tun hat aber viele andere zenarien und bietet monatelang
Spielspass.

Was komisch glingt aber nervt ist der beifahrer in dirt 2.


----------



## Chron-O-John (22. September 2010)

Mir ist auch noch eingefallen, DTM Race Driver 3 (Oder TOCA 3, ge nach region) Mach auch viel spaß, bietet viel Abwechslung (viele verschiedene Fahrzeuge) und sollte auch mit Tastatus halbwegs steuerbar sein.


----------

